# yogurt



## Pit4Life (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone add plain yogurt to there meals? I've hurd its really good with digestive systems. 

What about other additives like red vinegar and fish oil or something like that.
I did mean to say apple cider vinegar, just clueless on the first name lol


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

The only yogurt my dog gets is whatever she licks out of the yogurt cup after I'm done with it. lol I suppose it isn't a bad thing, but some dogs don't do well on it in large quantities. 

Fish oil I give daily, good for omega 3's. I believe its 100mg DHA+EPA per 10lbs. My dog gets a therapeutic dose for her arthritis, so she gets 3x that amount. I've never heard of giving red vinegar, but some here give apple cider vinegar.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

i don't believe that feeding dogs yogurt is beneficial but many do. I would go for an actual probiotic capsule and feed green tripe instead.

I do fish oil pills because I don't have a lot of grass fed meat so I need to supplement the omega3's in my dogs diet. i go with the pills from small fish (less toxins) and no additives

definitely no red vinegar but Braggs Apple Cider Vinegar has it's health benefits. I don't give it daily but I do have some on hand when I need it


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Tripe has probiotics and it's not a dairy product.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Many dogs don't do good on dairy and I don't see the benefits like I do when they are given a good probiotic. Lots of people give fish oil - my dogs don't tolerate it well so mine get olive oil and coconut oil. I would never give red vinegar but Braggs Apple Cider vinegar is great for balance their bodies Ph levels and helps with fleas.


----------



## Pit4Life (Jun 2, 2012)

As far as this fish oil tablets. Are they crushed into the food or stuffed? And how much is given or how often. I have 2 60 pound pitbulls. The cider, is fed with the food or how is that given.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My Chihuahua Toby gets a finger full of yogurt every day but not because I feel like he needs it for any reason other than it's an easy way to get his pills into him and I always have some on hand. The only other supplement my guys get is coconut oil and they love it. And they seriously love tripe. Apparently the stinkier the food is the better it tastes...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Never saw the point, it's kinda like kibble in my eyes, useless for them. :thumb:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I top my dogs' Kongs with yogurt and freeze it. They get maybe a tbsp or less Monday through Friday and I have never seen any problems from using it and they seem to like it. I use low fat, plain yogurt and sometimes nonfat if they look a little chunky.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Dogs can't digest yogurt, but some people seem to thinks it does something for their dogs. If anything, I think it would disrupt the diet all together. Just another unnecessary added ingredient. 

The only supplement I give is fish oil daily only because I no access to good oily fish.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Pit4Life said:


> As far as this fish oil tablets. Are they crushed into the food or stuffed? And how much is given or how often. I have 2 60 pound pitbulls. The cider, is fed with the food or how is that given.


they are gel caps. my dog will eat them that way, some people have to pierce them and squeeze the oil onto their food. I think the dose is something like 300 mg epa/dha per 30 lbs for maintenance and double that for therapeutic reasons? you'll probably want to double check that. there is a rawfeeding yahoo group that is constantly answering that question for people so you might want to join it if you haven't already.

the cider is fed diluted, never full strength. some people add to their dogs water I put 1/2 teaspoon in murphy's food when I feed it (usually when I feed a beef/tripe blend so I can mix it with water


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> they are gel caps. my dog will eat them that way, some people have to pierce them and squeeze the oil onto their food. I think the dose is something like 300 mg epa/dha per 30 lbs for maintenance and double that for therapeutic reasons? you'll probably want to double check that. there is a rawfeeding yahoo group that is constantly answering that question for people so you might want to join it if you haven't already.
> 
> the cider is fed diluted, never full strength. some people add to their dogs water I put 1/2 teaspoon in murphy's food when I feed it (usually when I feed a beef/tripe blend so I can mix it with water


I use ACV in my dogs food as well. I tried putting it in the water but to be honest, I change my water so often it was a waste of money. I currently use the Honest Kitchen so mixing it in is easy, transitioning to a pre made raw, not sure how to do the ACV with that but I;ll figure something out!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

My two get probiotic yoghurt maybe once or twice a month, mainly because they like it more then health benefits. I feed alot of green tripe as it's dead cheap here anyway, plus dairy my two do fine on.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lily gets to lick out the yoghurt tub when I use it up... but thats only 'cause she's spoiled rotten and tolerates dairy fine. Scout can't have any because dairy and her don't mix well.

They get green tripe for enzymey goodness three nights a week.


----------



## Pit4Life (Jun 2, 2012)

How often do you give the oil tablets, every meal?? Mine are on week 3, should i start now or am I already late lol


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

my 3 get non fat organic yogurt- a scoop with each meal . they are also supplemented with a variety of things-but get fish oil also.sometimes, they get sardines too.


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

i feed them homemade yogurt 4-5 times a week.

only thing i can tell is that yogurt and molasses stop diarrhea, whenever they got one.

I supplement with brewer yest, cos it really stop fur falling in ridiculous ammounts, yougurt, fish oil and nori.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

organic yogurt or home made yogurt. cold pressed salmon
oil. vinegar with the mother (mother in the vinegar).


----------



## Pit4Life (Jun 2, 2012)

How often do you guys give the oil tablets. I'm not at the fish point yet, but since its tablets, should I have been giving that already or do I wait?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Pit4Life said:


> How often do you guys give the oil tablets. I'm not at the fish point yet, but since its tablets, should I have been giving that already or do I wait?


I am four months in to raw and have yet to start fish oil supps. All sups should wait until your dog is pretty well transitioned to prevent upset. Introduce one thing at a time and don't rush  

When you are up to the point to add in your fish oils, My boxers are 60-70lbs and they will be getting 1-2 1000mg caps of carlosons fish oil. When we start, we will start with one every few days and slowly work up to every day and then add the second into their food every few days and work up to two a day.

As for vinegar, my dogs get braggs raw apple cider vinegar in their water daily. 

I do not give my dogs yogurt anymore except for here and there they get a lick, not for any meaning or anything, just because they like it. They do get a probiotic like primal defense and soon we will be adding in green tripe when we find it.


----------

